# 2001 e39 540 air bag recall?



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Was scheduling my 01 540 for service at the dealer in Vancouver, BC when they mentioned an air bag recall service that will be performed at the same time....anyone heard of this?

News to me, as the last service they said all recalls had been performed and I was current.


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Okay, had the recall performed. The dealer replaced the "air bag control unit" part #65-77-6-919-789

This was on a "canadian spec" 01 540.

Dave


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a 2001 540i 6-Speed and have not received a recall notice yet.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Mine was replaced as well.

Chris


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

DZeckhausen said:


> I have a 2001 540i 6-Speed and have not received a recall notice yet.


Dave, you may want to call your local dealer. This may only be a "Canadian" thing, but Agent99 had his done in San Diego...so maybe not.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Uh, I had my done in San _Jose_ (Stevens Creek BMW) but you got half the name correct!


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

Ågent99 said:


> Uh, I had my done in San _Jose_ (Stevens Creek BMW) but you got half the name correct!


Whoops!  Sorry man.....

Dave


----------

